# Whatever Happened to...



## Natasha2605

Okay last time I posted a thread asking what happened to a particular member turned out she had been a fake. :(

I don't know why this particular member popped into my brain but I've done a few thread searches and can't find anything. I can't even remember her username but her name could have been Heather...or it could have been something completely different knowing me.

Anyway, it was the girl from the US who had some kind of 'illness' (don't want to take a stab at what), think she could possible have been in a wheelchair. Anyway, she was looking after a little girl (think she was about 5) and was hoping to adopt her.

Any ideas? I'm sure somebody will know who I'm on about. She seemed really nice :shrug: but I've not seen her about for so long now! xx


----------



## bbyno1

Rings a bell but my mind has gone blank!


----------



## x__amour

heather92


----------



## ~RedLily~

I wondered the other day where she was.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have been missing her! is she really fake?? : (


----------



## krys

I think the little girls name was Trinity? Heather added me on Facebook a while ago and I just realized she isn't my friend on there anymore :shrug:


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks Shannon :)

Did some nosin.Her last post was June 28th. Before that Trin had been ill, she posted a thread about it. Anyone talk to her off of here? Fb or anything?

9babiesgone, I don't think she's fake, I wasn't speculating that :) I'd just not seen her around and wondered how she was getting on that's all :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Looks like she was last on July 30th....few days ago https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=136254


----------



## Natasha2605

So she was! See, been here over a year less than me and your a better detective :)

She's been online and not posted :( Have left her a visitor message asking after her and Trin xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Natasha2605 said:


> So she was! See, been here over a year less than me and your a better detective :)
> 
> She's been online and not posted :( Have left her a visitor message asking after her and Trin xx

lol I am really good with forums for some reason....I am part of 2 forums so I know how to work them!


----------



## lb

I think she wanted to leave because people were calling her out for not being a mom and for mothering her adopted sister.


----------



## Natasha2605

Really :( In teen parenting? I always thought she seemed nice and genuine :) Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that she hadn't been about xx


----------



## lb

Yeah, there was a huge thread about it a couple months ago.


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh ok. thanks for the knowledge, I hope she comes back on. I miss her.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

She's legit :)
Her name's Heather92 and her little girl Trin is 3. I've got her on fb. She stopped coming on here so much because a lot of the girls were pretty nasty about her being a teenager, in a wheelchair, and willingly taking on a child that isn't biologically her's. But, I can say from her fb posts that she's a damn good mother to Trin and that little girl is one lucky duck to have her. :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

I didn't know her but how sad. I can't believe anyone would be rude to her :(


----------



## bbyno1

I think its lovely that members notice when other members have gone quiet. Shows how much each member means:)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

bbyno1 said:


> I think its lovely that members notice when other members have gone quiet. Shows how much each member means:)

was just thinking the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww I hope she comes back it's a shame if she feels like she had to leave.

Ellie I agree :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Ally, could you pass on that we've been thinking about her and pass on our best wishes :)

I always notice when people are gone and back again :) Espec the girls who joined about the same time as me xx


----------



## Leah_xx

I agree with Ellie too!!


Girlies i just wanted to say thank you for being there for me throughout my pregnancy, and everything with FOB and court.
It meants alot to me.
I would not have been able to do it without you girls.


----------



## lauram_92

Aww I remember Heather :flower:


----------



## 112110

I had her on Facebook but she deleted me randomly :(


----------



## rainbows_x

112110 said:


> I had her on Facebook but she deleted me randomly :(

Same :/


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry to change the subject but there is this new thing called "better facebook" and it tells you automatically who deletes you. It also changes the chat back to the old one and you can have a theme to your FB. I really like it


----------



## 112110

Jemma0717 said:


> Sorry to change the subject but there is this new thing called "better facebook" and it tells you automatically who deletes you. It also changes the chat back to the old one and you can have a theme to your FB. I really like it

HOW


----------



## Jemma0717

find me on FB and ill send you the link hold on ill PM u


----------



## EmziixBo0o

jeez why would people even feel the need to comment on what shes doing :|

what a shame, i think i might of seen her post, but never really spoken properly, hope she comes back on though, people can be so mean x


----------



## 9babiesgone

if anyone talks to her, let her know that we miss her and care about her a lot!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I pm'd her on fb to let her know. :flower:
She really is a lovely person, hope she decides to come back.


----------



## Desi's_lost

rainbows_x said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> I had her on Facebook but she deleted me randomly :(
> 
> Same :/Click to expand...

She had deleted everyone off Bnb after all the drama went down because she felt like no one wanted her around anyway. If you pm her i'm sure she'll add you back. :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks cro co dile for relaying the message!! : )


----------



## emmylou92

thats a shame, i spoke to her a few time she seemed relly nice i didn't even know about all the drama but hope there both well. :) xxx


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I don't think I ever talked to herbut she was really sweet from what I saw


----------



## heather92

:hi:

Hey, ladies. I'm still alive. :haha: Life's been crazy lately with Trin off school and some personal issues I've had. I'll probably start posting more again in a few weeks. If anyone wants me back on facebook, just PM me and I'll add you when I'm on.

Thanks for making the thread, Natasha, and thanks to Ally for telling me about it.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

She never deleted me ;)


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Heather
How are you?


----------



## emmylou92

Glad to hear you both well, look forward to seeing you around more :)


----------



## x__amour

Glad to hear you and Trin are well. :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Happy to finally hear from you. :) I'm glad you and Trin are doing well, too. Hope we'll be hearing a lot more from you soon. :flower:


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey Heather! Aw I'm glad I made the thread now and wasn't the only one who cared!

Hope to see you around more often xx


----------



## Mei190

Glad to hear that everything is okay. I remember your posts as well xx


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Hey heather! Good to hear you and trin are doing ok!


----------



## ShelbyLee

- was just thinking this the other day! 
Welcome back Heather and Trin!

Does any one know what happened to Gem? And her twins?


----------



## lb

ShelbyLee said:


> - was just thinking this the other day!
> Welcome back Heather and Trin!
> 
> Does any one know what happened to Gem? And her twins?

I'm not sure why she's hasn't been posting (I've noticed the same), but I have her on fb and it looks like she and the boys are doing well :)


----------



## kittycat18

Nice to see you posting again Heather! Hope all is going well for you and Trin x


----------



## ~RedLily~

ShelbyLee said:


> - was just thinking this the other day!
> Welcome back Heather and Trin!
> 
> Does any one know what happened to Gem? And her twins?

She got fed up of the constant arguements I think.


----------



## faolan5109

heather92 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Hey, ladies. I'm still alive. :haha: Life's been crazy lately with Trin off school and some personal issues I've had. I'll probably start posting more again in a few weeks. If anyone wants me back on facebook, just PM me and I'll add you when I'm on.
> 
> Thanks for making the thread, Natasha, and thanks to Ally for telling me about it.

HEY! Welcome back man,
How is the little girl doing with school


----------



## Natasha2605

Yeah I still see Gem about the forum :) Just not in here much xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

welcome back heather!! good to see you back. I missed you


----------



## bbyno1

Wheres Anna gone too?


----------



## 112110

bbyno1 said:


> Wheres Anna gone too?

banned until nextish week.


----------



## 9babiesgone

: (


----------



## bbyno1

Oh i had no idea..


----------



## bbyno1

Sorry to keep popping up in this thread but what happened to sarah10?


----------



## abbSTAR

This thread made me smile, feels like back in teen pregnancy when it was all flowers and rainbows and we all got along...shows we all still care deep down :winkwink: :haha:

I remember heather, that thread broke my heart people being so mean.. Glad to see your back :hugs:

One last thing.... Jemma0717 you've done some serious posting :coolio: :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

abbSTAR said:


> This thread made me smile, feels like back in teen pregnancy when it was all flowers and rainbows and we all got along...shows we all still care deep down :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> I remember heather, that thread broke my heart people being so mean.. Glad to see your back :hugs:
> 
> One last thing.... Jemma0717 you've done some serious posting :coolio: :haha:

I know.....:blush:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Jemma0717 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> This thread made me smile, feels like back in teen pregnancy when it was all flowers and rainbows and we all got along...shows we all still care deep down :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> I remember heather, that thread broke my heart people being so mean.. Glad to see your back :hugs:
> 
> One last thing.... Jemma0717 you've done some serious posting :coolio: :haha:
> 
> I know.....:blush:Click to expand...

ive been here longer than you and you have more posts than i do lol :haha:


----------



## 112110

bbyno1 said:


> Sorry to keep popping up in this thread but what happened to sarah10?

Hmmm, not even sure who that is :dohh::shrug:


----------



## nadinek

glad you and trin are well Heather!


----------



## heather92

faolan5109 said:


> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Hey, ladies. I'm still alive. :haha: Life's been crazy lately with Trin off school and some personal issues I've had. I'll probably start posting more again in a few weeks. If anyone wants me back on facebook, just PM me and I'll add you when I'm on.
> 
> Thanks for making the thread, Natasha, and thanks to Ally for telling me about it.
> 
> HEY! Welcome back man,
> How is the little girl doing with schoolClick to expand...

She's doing really well! She's super excited for school to start... I'm dreading it though, man. I love having her to myself all day every day. :cloud9:


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi Heather, I never met you but everyone has had such nice things to say about you. Just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## heather92

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi Heather, I never met you but everyone has had such nice things to say about you. Just wanted to say hi!!

:hi: Nice to meet you!


----------



## thedog

bbyno1 said:


> Sorry to keep popping up in this thread but what happened to sarah10?

All fine and dandy :haha:
I got hacked, and my facebook was hacked too, i have like 5 friends on there now so people re-add me!! x


----------

